# Norris Lake in July



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

My family is going to vacation at Norris Lake in the middle of July. We will be staying near Sharps Chapel. Never been to Norris Lake and wondered if anyone had any info on what to fish for that time of year. Would love to get into stripers, but don't have a way to keep shad alive. Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

The fish will be in deeper water that time of year relating to thermocline, the dam area is the place to be,. They do have special regulations that go into affect sometime in July because of the great numbers of fish that are in the dam area, so check out restrictions on locations. Bait wise you can catch them jigging with spoons, or any number of shad type soft plastics, it will be pretty much a vertical presentation if you do want to fish live bait you can use bluegills which are much hardier than the shad.


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

miked913 said:


> The fish will be in deeper water that time of year relating to thermocline, the dam area is the place to be,. They do have special regulations that go into affect sometime in July because of the great numbers of fish that are in the dam area, so check out restrictions on locations. Bait wise you can catch them jigging with spoons, or any number of shad type soft plastics, it will be pretty much a vertical presentation if you do want to fish live bait you can use bluegills which are much hardier than the shad.


Thanks for all the great info! Is there just the one dam (Norris Dam)? From the map it looks like we may be a ways away from Norris Dam and we will be renting a boat so no way to trailer over to it.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have stayed near sharps chapel,. I'm sure if you scope out the deepest points near you you will find some near your area. The 1st place I'd look is where that Creek arm meets the main lake basin. Be sure to run down to Bubba's Brews from a dinner or lunch while your there you can take the boat it would make a nice little trip and explore for good fishing spots. A GPS is definitely helpful there, the lake is massive and it all looks the same!


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Try around the 33 bridge, I've seen guys fishing there in July. 80' to 100' of water in that area. Live bait, shad preferably. And small mouth don't know they aren't strippers and love them some live bait!!


----------

